# 5000 Posts For Oregon Camper!



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Way to go Jim! 









Keep up the good work...Your posts are always helpful AND fun to read








Dawn


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Jim on hitting the 5000 
Way to go keep up the great post









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! That's moderator status. Always enjoy your posts and your expertise in dry camping. Keep em coming.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No wonder there is so much to read









Congrats









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

You are the man. Way to go





































Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Jim,

Don't you ever go to bed?







Seems like every time I get up, the last 100 or so posts came from Oregon_Camper.

I do enjoy them, though. Congrats!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WOOF! WOOF!*

*Go Big Dog! Go!*

Keep 'em coming, Jim!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*CONGRATS & THANKS FOR YOUR MANY INFORMATIVE & ENTERTAINING POSTS *









Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the hitting 5,000. Seems like just a little while ago I was congratulating you for hitting 4,000.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> Congrats on the hitting 5,000. Seems like just a little while ago I was congratulating you for hitting 4,000.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


It was


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

How many fingers is that????


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Congrats on the hitting 5,000. Seems like just a little while ago I was congratulating you for hitting 4,000.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


A little while ago? Heck, wasn't it last week?









Congrats Jim!










Dan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WAY TO O/C!!!!!!!!

Nothing more to say - you've used up all the words


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> WAY TO O/C!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nothing more to say - you've used up all the words


Is that even possible









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> WAY TO O/C!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nothing more to say - you've used up all the words


Is that even possible









Thor
[/quote]
Its the only reason I could imagine that I would be/could be speechless ....
(







Ok - so I said it before any of you had the chance!)


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

